# Maschinenstandards USA



## andyecht (7 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich muss eine Maschine konstruieren, die in die USA geht. Unser Kunde hat folgendes noch angegeben:

*Safety Reqirements:
OSHA Standard 29 CFR Part1910 for General Industry*

angegeben. Weiterhin muss die Maschine nach CE gefertigt werden.

Kann mir sagen, ob die CE die o.g. Richtlinien beinhaltet? Wir haben die Maschine nicht nach UL verkauft! Oder muss noch etwas wichtiges beachtet werden?

Bitte um Antwort.

Danke.


Andy


----------



## IBFS (7 Januar 2011)

Leider kann ich die zum 

*OSHA Standard 29 CFR Part1910 for General Industry*

*EDIT:  http://www.amazon.com/1910-OSHA-General-Industry-Regulations/dp/1599590468*

nichts sagen, und solche Standards gibt es leider generell
auch nur gegen Geld im Internet.

Aber wenn explizit CE bei euch steht, kann das max. ein 
spezifischer Branchenstandard sein, also eine Erweiterung
der Forderungen an euch.

Grundsätzlich fällt bei dir UL aus, was natürlich finanziell
schon Vorteile hat.

Auf alle Fälle müßt ihr euch die o.g. Norm beschaffen, und
wenns vom Kunden ist. Möglichst bevor ihr den EPLAN und
das Sicherheitskonzept fertig habt.

Gruß

Frank


----------

